# Tick Collars



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My vet brought up the idea of a tick collar in addtion to Frontline. Anyone using this on their dogs?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Flea/tick collars are worthless


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

About the only tick collars worth anything are the amitraz Preventic collars. But if the ticks in your area are sensitive to Frontline, no need to "double dip."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Often times the collars aren't as effective on a larger dog. In particular a larger dog with a heavy coat.
I've seen them used in a dogs bedding with some success.


----------



## Rachel Kilburn (May 12, 2010)

I actually have stopped using Frontline and instead I feed my dogs Garlic granules from Springtime Inc. It take about a month and a half to kick in but I haven't had a flea or tick on mine this summer 

http://www.springtimeinc.com


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Rachel Kilburn said:


> I actually have stopped using Frontline and instead I feed my dogs Garlic granules from Springtime Inc. It take about a month and a half to kick in but I haven't had a flea or tick on mine this summer
> 
> http://www.springtimeinc.com


 So then ticks don't come around but Greeks do! Thanks Rachel...The vet said that if used it would have to be put in tight and NOT to get it wet.


----------

